
BrowserCast: A Chrome app which can help you chat in every web site url - racketprogram
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/browsercast/pieoblklnkicbidenoodmehmcbkopkkp
======
racketprogram
Don't be shy, install it and chat right now.

~~~
brudgers
I am curious how the chat extension is architected.

~~~
racketprogram
LOL, you can not ask question before use it.

~~~
brudgers
I don't use Chrome.

~~~
racketprogram
Ok, I apologize that.

I just using a little bit json api and a front-end SPA to make it work.

Can you introduce it to your best friend? or try to install Chrome?

~~~
brudgers
What is SPA?

~~~
racketprogram
Single Page Application

~~~
brudgers
Thanks. How does the transport between two browsers work that lest two people
chat?

